# Autocruise Weekend



## 98937 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi all
I hope everybody is now safely home after the "Autocruise" weekend, or are there still some stuck in the mud, or food queue. Interesting day at the factory though.
I was suprised to see some autocruise club members there, I thought that the club had folded, as my attempts to join said club were met with a total lack of response. 
John


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

The Autocruisers are alive and kicking. Try emailing the Secretary, Sheila Lennie at [email protected]

Look forward to seeing you at a future rally.

Peter and Irene


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes to confirm that the club is alive and kicking, You have not come back and told us if you have now been successful in joining,or did you still have a problem that one of us members can help you with.

cabby


----------



## 98937 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Cabby
Thanks for the reply. We have not progressed with joining the club as we have been unable to find out anything about it. as I stated in my post messages that we left with the secretary were unanswered and no further information is available on the web site. We just drew a blank, hence my comments. 
I the meantime my new Wentworth has been off the road with a defective gearbox after 2,000 miles! not Autocruises problem, but we are pretty pissed off about it.
John


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your problems with your van. You can contact Sheila Lennie, Secretary, on 01912 500271.

Out of interest the next rally is 11/14 January at Hanley Swan, Worcestershire.

Peter


----------



## 108246 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your gearbox John. Hope it is soon fixed, especialy as we collect our new Wentworth next week.

After that I will be joining the Autocruisers club.

Hope to see you all sometime, Sooty 10


----------

